

Ask YC:  Read any good books lately? - iamelgringo

I'm currently reading <i>Regional Advantage: Culture and Competition in Silicon Valley and Route 128</i> by Annalee Saxenian, and I'm loving it.  It covers the history and tech culture of Silicon Valley vs Boston.  I'd recommend it to anyone trying to get a grip on what makes Silicon Valley unique.  I was suprised, but a lot of the Valley's distinct high tech culture flows from the early years of Fairchild, HP and Intel.  This book provides great readable insight into that culture.<p>What are you reading that's good?
======
pg
Eileen Powers' _Wool Trade in English Medieval History_ , Geary's _Before
France and Germany_ , Dorrie's _100 Great Problems of Elementary Mathematics_
, Saga's _Confessions of a Yakuza_ , and a terrible book on Klee that I bought
for the illustrations.

If you want to understand Silicon Valley, I would not recommend Saxenian's
book. Lecuyer's seems better.

~~~
iamelgringo
Are you referring to: _Making Silicon Valley: Innovation and the Growth of
High Tech, 1930-1970_ ?

------
jyothi
You might want to explore someone of your taste here:
<http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=2406120893>

I was one of the initial creators, not involved any more. They should have
pretty good suggestions for you and I can bet you will bump into your biblo-
twin there.

------
zinxq
Influence by Robert Cialdini. This book is required reading for any
entrepreneur who will eventually be a marketer (i.e. all of them)

------
sammyo
Born Standing Up by Steve Martin, wry observations on growing up to become
really really creative. It makes me less sad that I left magic tricks behind
me.

